# Interview with Karakoram about the new Split30



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

One of the guys I was out with has the Karakorum system on his split. He really liked the performance on the down with it. For the up, his initial thoughts were that it wasn't really any difference from a set up with Sparks. Overall, it's a pretty impressive system. I think there are a couple of kinks to be worked out. More or less with the binder interface. Pretty minor squabbles. Though I may wait until next season to purchase the set up myself. I think I'll probably get the mid clips to use with my Voile set up. Those are pretty neat-o.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

we're going to be able to demo some setups this yr..
the big difference i'm hearing in this setup against others is how tight the bindings and clips keep the board together vs others.. i have yet to try it though for the honest opinion.. they got a good warranty in standing behind there product for sure


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is what Forrest seemed to allude to, is that it's a tighter ride down. To be honest I have never felt a difference with the Voile system but I trust Forrest's opinion, so there must be something there. I do like what they are doing and if things work out, I'll probably get the system around the first of the year. I'd like to put it on the new split I'll have. So I take back my statement about waiting until next year. Though that is probably the smart way to go as second year's production is usually much more refined.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

yeah i don't think if all you are riding is powder that you would feel much difference.. its when u need to cross some hardpack or sketchy sections that u might know? i'm still new to the split scene, but the sled/split combo is the hot ticket for super epic excitment this season in our group so i'm jumping on the wagon or atleast will be demoing different setups this season for sure.. Karakoram spent all last season refining there system so i think these 1st production ones coming out are going to be pretty solid.. plus they have a good warranty, not really info'd on there site..


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

i can't give honest opinions yet. but i'll be doing some rides with there setup this winter for sure..
i like the reviews i have read thus far. i also have a bios opinion as these guys are local to me and i have spent time on the mountain with them. they poured there hearts into this system. Along with them being UBER smart engineering types as well as mountain rippers.. there setup i'm sure is solid.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Killer, which would you recomend as an upgrade to my Voile system, the sparks or the karakoram? the Sparks looks lighter to me and less expensive...am I right on this?


The Sparks are cheaper by half. The Karakorum is the full deal. Interface and bindings. 

If you order a board with inserts only, I'd say the Karakorum system is the way to go. For the price of getting the Voile interface and Sparks is about the same as for the Karakorum system. One thing you might consider is the splitboard clips. They pull your board together and should give it a more solid ride. The disadvantage is you cant slide your two halves together, so it requires a bit more finesse. This is a very minor complaint. Forrest had little trouble with it after his first change over. I am probably going to order the clips myself in the next week or so.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

so, my whole idea and my groups general collective thought is sledding to radical places such as 'Salmon La Sac' here in washignton. you can get pretty far in and pretty far up, but not all the way to the top.. there is always a bunch more terrain to get to if you can split as well since the sleds can't always make it to the top.. so the ultimate combo is the sled/split combo and thats where we'll be at alot.. i can honestly say you would never catch me splitting from the lot.. the biggest reason is... I AM LAZY!!!! hahaha.. plus i love snowmobiling.. we'll be hard working on a flick this yr actually, so lots of big runs (hopefully involving more split missions) and jump sessions as well as sled powder riding. (so fun!)

Snowolf, we may be heading into Oregon tho as we do most yrs (not the last couple) i usually frequent the Acrop, sassy's and the magic garden when i'm in PDX


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> As you know, I just got the new Mojo...is there any interface issue to be concerned with here...sorry to sound stupe, I am a virgin to this


As far as the Voile interface goes? Not much to worry about. I've been using it for the last ten years. It's solid. Keep in mind all of those guys in Deeper were riding the Voile interface too. Including that gnarly stuff in Chamonix JJ and Xavier did. The elegance in the Voile system is it's simplicity. There isn't much to break there. I've done a couple of tail/nose clips over the years but that's just it. Two. Easy enough to replace for sure.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowmobile splitting seems like a pretty ideal thing. Nothing wrong with splitting out of the parking lot either. All it does is get you in better shape and maybe lose a few pounds. There are some missions around here I'd like to do but you need a sled to braaap in the first 10-20 miles before the real climbing begins. Forget about hiking in to do that...


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I would also love to have the opportunity to tag along with you guys on a sled trip if that is something that you are open too....:thumbsup:
> 
> Have you guys gone down to Mt. Bailey here in Oregon? It is the back country mecca of Oregon other than the Eagle Cap wilderness in eastern Oregon....some place I want to go as well. It has "Colorado like" snow as it is cold and dry in eastern Oregon...:thumbsup:


yeah if we find ourselves in the Hood area we'll defenitely pass you a line. looking for some guidance too 

Mt Bailey. YES!!!! hahhaa.. i love diamond lake lodge.. good place to stay and get wasted and ride sleds around.. we did cat trips 2 yrs in a row there and it was awesome!! killer crew and guides and a real free format for riding on Bailey with them.. there is tons of rad sledding around there too which we can plannin to hit now that we have sleds..
here's a video we did for them about 5 yrs ago.. kind of a early promo.
http://oneshotproduction.net/mtbailey/video/Mt_Bailey_Cat_Ski_320x240.wmv 

Killclimbz, thats what i'm saying. its like a 10 to 20 miles out to get to the real goods out here sometimes.. if you want to have it all to yourself  well in some cases. but yeah, nothing wrong with leavin form the lot.. i'm just LAZY.. thats all


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

This being my first kick at it, I went with the Karakorams. 

I really wanted a Never Summer, I figured I'd just get it without the Voile kit, and then get the Karakoram System. While Karakoram does seem a bit pricey, it's pretty close, because it basically comes with a DIY kit. Spark Blaze + Voile kit will still be ~460.

Bryce and Tyler have also been great to deal with. Kudos to them for going out on a limb and giving us options!

Once I have everything, I'll post up initial thoughts. It doesnt look like I'll get a tour (or much time on snow) until mid December... too much studying to do.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Nothing wrong with Voile's time tested system! :thumbsup:


----------

